# red



## Setwale_Charm

Another question. What is the difference between the two words meaning "red": *kırmızı *and *kızıl* ?


----------



## ronanpoirier

May I try to guess? 
Hungarian has two words for "red" too. One is used to refer to objects and the other one to organical things.

Piros kocsi = red car
Vörös bor = red wine

Curious? Is the same that happens to Turkish?


----------



## zeban

Setwale_Charm said:


> Another question. What is the difference between the two words meaning "red": *kırmızı *and *kızıl* ?




Hi again 

"Kırmızı" and "kızıl" belong to different colors. But; in english, these to different colors are represented with just red. It's like:

"Kırımızı" -> Red Apple 

"Kızıl" -> Redhead or red carrot 


As you see, "kırmızı" is used for normal red colored things like apple and "kızıl" used for red carrot or redhead like things. Normally, these two colors are different but; in english,as I said above, these words represented by just red word.

Regards,


----------



## zeban

ronanpoirier said:


> May I try to guess?
> Hungarian has two words for "red" too. One is used to refer to objects and the other one to organical things.
> 
> Piros kocsi = red car
> Vörös bor = red wine
> 
> Curious? Is the same that happens to Turkish?



Hi Ronanpoirer 

No, in turkish language there is no distinction as you mentioned 
We can use the same color words for organical things, objects or whatever it is. These two words represent different color that have represented by only one wordy in english as I explained in my previous reply 

Regards,


----------



## badgrammar

Then isn't kızıl like "orange?  I English, a carrot is not red, but orange.  "Red hair" being the exception, because we don't say someone's hair is orange (although we do say "carrot-top" for redheads...


----------



## zeban

badgrammar said:


> Then isn't kızıl like "orange?  I English, a carrot is not red, but orange.  "Red hair" being the exception, because we don't say someone's hair is orange (although we do say "carrot-top" for redheads...



Hi,

No, "kızıl" is not like orange. Maybe, the example of carrot is not suitable to explain this color difference. "Redhead / Red hair" is a more close example for this.


----------



## badgrammar

Could it be like "auburn"?  It just seems hard to umagine that in English there would be no word for this color...


----------



## zeban

badgrammar said:


> Could it be like "auburn"?  It just seems hard to umagine that in English there would be no word for this color...




No, not really  We call "auburn" as "Kumral" in turkish. And yes, you are right. It is really strange that; in english, there is only one word representing as these two different colors.


----------



## badgrammar

I found a translation of "kızıl" as "scarlet" and "red-head".  Ne düsünuyor musun?  Ah, yes, for kumral, yes, now I remember some very silly song about "kumral bomba", you are right, that is auburn.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So I see. It must be something like the Russian "рыжый" or the French "roux". The dictionary did give some example but did not mention anything with regard to explanation. Tesekkur ederim, Zeban


----------



## zeban

badgrammar said:


> I found a translation of "kızıl" as "scarlet" and "red-head".  Ne düsünuyor musun?  Ah, yes, for kumral, yes, now I remember some very silly song about "kumral bomba", you are right, that is auburn.



Yeah, you are quite right. Also, scarlet is another matching for "Kızıl" And IMHO, it is a better matching than red  Yep, I remember this song, too  


PS: BTW, it must be "Ne düşünüyorsun?" instead of "Ne düsünuyor musun?"


----------



## zeban

Setwale_Charm said:


> So I see. It must be something like the Russian "рыжый" or the French "roux". The dictionary did give some example but did not mention anything with regard to explanation. Tesekkur ederim, Zeban




Rica ederim / You're welcome


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*al:* red (Turkic origin)
*kırmızı:* red
*kızıl:* bright red (Some, even, call this hair _kızıl_.)

*Kızıl, also means:**ritous *(informal, as an adjective)
*communist* (informal)*scarlatina*
*gold* (informal)


----------



## elroy

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Kızıl, also means:**ritous *(informal, as an adjective)


 Do you mean "righteous"?


----------



## papillon

Just an interesting note: the Turkish kizil made its way into Russian as the name of ... a sour berry that grows in the mountain of Caucasus. It is red and very good in jams and preserves.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

elroy said:


> Do you mean "righteous"?



I mean riotous, sorry for the typo.

Just came to my mind:
*The Red Army: *Kızıl Ordu
*Red Square:* Kızıl Meydan

They are not kırmızı, but kızıl.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I have got these examples in my dictionary too. But they refer rather to the colour (of brick, or flags of socialism) than quality of disposition.


----------

